# RootzWiki Andriod App will not run on my phone gets ERROR



## ShawnDx (Aug 22, 2011)

ERROR "The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict."

This has been going on since Friday for me with few different ROMs using the free or the donate version of the App.

Is this happening to anyone else? I've looked around and have not seen any other post regarding this issue. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/RootzWiki/status/149565276667650048

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Have to use tapatalk. Its free right now from getjar

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

